# Black Spot on Beak



## DuckWurth

Hello all,

First time poster, and something of a novice bird owner... had my cockatiel for about 8 months.

We get on great and he's in great shape except for a spot that seems to be developing on his beak. I've attached 2 pics of him... they aren't great because he was moving about a lot and my camera doesn't seem to focus too well.

*Question:* What is this, and is it something I need to worry about?

I've read online and I've read that beak discoloration is normal, but other times it may be an infection. I know the best thing is to bring him to a vet, but given it's a rainy sunday I thought I'd see if I could get some instant feedback here before contemplating that for tomorrow.

He does seem to have this nasty habit where he'll violently swing his beak down and then then kind of wiggle his tongue around in his mouth, almost like he's tasting something. In the process, he sometimes smacks his beak off the perch, and I'm wondering if perhaps doing this so often has created a bruise (look like that?). He's got toys and I play with him a lot, so I don't know if it's boredom that drives him to do that?!?!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## atvchick95

it looks like he may have bruised it a little


----------



## DuckWurth

Have you ever seen a bruise like that? Any chance it could be more serious e.g fungal, infected or something?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

My linnie bruised her beak when playing too rough








The bruise grew out and is gone now.



DuckWurth said:


> Have you ever seen a bruise like that? Any chance it could be more serious e.g fungal, infected or something?


There is a chance that it could be more serious than a bruise. An avain vet visit is always a good idea  Here is a link I found http://www.avianweb.com/beakdeformities.html


----------



## DuckWurth

It looks like the spot is starting to subside...hooray. A vet checkup is still in order though.

I still need to figure out why he does that head-bobbing thing where he hits his beak off the perch though.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Could he be beak banging? http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/birdinformation/behavior.php Mabey he is just doing it a little to hard.


----------



## DuckWurth

Thanks for the link... good reference page. Yes, it might be beak banging, although he does it at times when nobody is near him, so I wonder why he would be trying to mark his property if nobody is trying to take it from him.

Anyway - it's a small thing.


----------



## atvchick95

Mine beak bang just for the fun of it I can hear them from the other room


----------

